# 1st time doing FET



## FireWolf (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi all!

I'm sorry if my questions have already been answered elsewhere. I did try doing a search but  

Would really appreciate if anyone could throw some light on them  

I have four 5BB Blasts, which are stored two each in two straws. We are hoping to transfer two and   hoping they will wake up successfully and leave us with 2 snowbabies   to come back to.

Is 5BB good quality for our Blasts? We are doing treatment in prague, so will be travelling over there. What happens if only 1 snowbaby wakes up? If we tried the second straw, would we have to wake both of the other two up? Ifwe had three could we  re freeze the 3rd, or would we have to decide to a) put 3 back in? b) have to let the 3rd go?   It's just we would really like to transfer two but would hate to wake up the others just to abandon them   Sorry I'm quite attached to my wee Snowbabies!   .

I hope to join you girls on the current FET thread, when I get the go ahead to start down the road. My Body is recovering from a recent miscarriage.

Thank you.

FireWolfxxx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Hey Firewolf* 

5BB are excellant  Mine were all 4 and under, got a BFP from 2x3AB's  of course you know the outcome to my FET.

If only one snow baby wakes up as you say, you have a chance to be a mummy  one is better than none 

Good Luck and will keep reading your diary to see how you get on 

Faithope xx


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

Hi,

I dont have much knowledge of grading blasts but we had 2 x 3 day embies thawed, both survived and we had 2 transferred and got a BFP!

If your embies are in the same straw they will need to thaw all in that straw, Im not sure if the clinic can re-freeze but I would guess not?? I dont know about the rules for transferring 3, over here I think thats only allowed if you are over a certain age but abroad the rules may be different.

Sorry I havent been much help but really hope your 1st 2 survive the thaw and you get your BFP xx


----------



## hopepaige (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi Firewolf

Im so sorry about your m/c   i no how i felt just when IVF didnt take the 1st time. 
It seems we are both in the same shoes right now   i also have frosties at the moment and just dont no what to do... i had 3x fresh xt in dec only to get a bfn   which really crushed me but ive gotten my head right again and ready to try again. My clinic let me xt 3 last time and so also debating, should i tx the 3 or leave 1 i always think well it does only take 1 and at least it gives me another chance should??  but like you say dont want to waist a little one. As far as i no (could be wrong) you cant refreeze.... 
when are you thinking of trying again?


----------



## hopepaige (Aug 13, 2011)

Faithhope how are you doing?

I saw you story a while back somewhere else on ff and am so so sorry   how are you doing? do you have any plans for the future?


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*hopepaige*  I am doing ok, think I am shutting it all out to be honest  I have stopped bleeding now. DH wants to use our last frostie, whereas I want tests first as I think something is wrong. I am sure you can re-freeze but depends if your clinic do it. Have you decided what to do? xxx


----------



## hopepaige (Aug 13, 2011)

You no tests are not a bad idea    the stress of wondering is neva good  we have 3 frosties and are going to try for tx nxt mth. Got to let my clinic no when nxt af start and then its all go go... expecting af about 29th  very nervous but just cant not try again. neva want to wonder "what if"   not sure whether to tx all 3 or maybe leave 1 for if needed but also dont want to be neg... so many questions..


----------



## lupee (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi

I had 4 frosties - 2 day5 and 2 day6 - they defrosted the two day6 first, but one didn't make it (the best quality one as well - was a 3AA) so they just defrosted one more, which made it.

Not sure if same for your clinic, but they defrosted one at a time for me, even though 2 in each straw. I've got one left on ice.

Re the grading, mine were a 4bb and a 4bc, which when I looked up on net seemed to be low quality -totally depressed me! It that grading started as best quality at 1AA going down to lowest at 5bc -but hope that it is wrong? Dose anyone have a link to any sites which shows the grading, or is it different for different clinics.

I'm at ARGC, so it's impossible to speak with anyone to ask!


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*lupee* My clinic go the other way-5 being the best, 1 the worst, although I have only experiance of 3's and 4's. Sorry I can't be of much help but what I will say is that if it's meant to be, it will be...  I have a link for an american site but my clinic seem to grade the same...

Heres the link http://www.advancedfertility.com/blastocystimages.htm

/links


----------



## lupee (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank you for that!It's made me feel much better! Which clinic are you with?

Really sorry to hear your bad news. Life is cruel isn't it?

From everything that has happend to me (have been very ill too, and had other awful thing happen) I don't belive in fate, or karma, or god. I think that there are some things we can controll and others that we can't, and that bad things happend to good people sometimes, just like good things happend to bad people. 

I find it helps to think that and know that life can be cruel for no reason, but make sure we do our best to control the areas that we do have power over. I heard the AA mantra once and was struck by how much it can really help you in any situation

Personally I would always rather do tests and know everything I can - just for own peace of mind. But then everyone deals with things differently don't they, so do what you think will make you feel better.

I really hope that it works out for you.


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*lupee* I am having miscarriage tests, just waiting for GP to ok them and get a date for them  I understand exactley what you mean hun and totaly get it  I will do everything I can to get pregnant and keep it, but I also believe in fate as 2 things happened in my life that I can't explain and have given me my DH and DS  Believe it or not I am at the clinic you have used Oxford Fertility Unit 

I am glad my link helped hun xxx


----------



## lupee (Apr 6, 2012)

Do they do killer NK cell tests at Oxford? Not sure if you've had it, but that is one of the main reasons for repeated m/c apparently.

I moved to ARGC because they do so many different tests, including over active immune etc. It costs twice as much as oxford, but works for me because of all the issues I have. 

You're right in that you have to be thankful for the things you have got! Luckily me and DH have always made a point of apprechiating even the small things, which we've done even before everything went wrong - and it makes everything seem so much better when you can do that (amazing how many people who appear to have everything don't do this and end up allways looking for more and being miserable - most of my family for starters!)

Hope the tests go well - good luck for may fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm not sure about the NK one but being tested for blood clotting, karotyping etc. I am a glass half empty kind of girl and need to change that because I do have alot to be greatful for  

I am so sorry for your loss  

Thank you for the fingers crossed   you too xxx


----------



## FireWolf (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Girls  

Sorry I never got back to this thread!! I was pretty new to FF when I posted and have only ever really posted in the Diary section (Hi Fellow Diarer Faithhope   )

I am so sorry to hear of the losses on this thread       

Thank you all for the advice re my 5BB Blasts DELIGHTED   to hear that it's good!!

Well news on my front!

Had my baseline scan on Friday, my lining is 8.45mm so I think that's ok, it was 8mm last time and my two angels implanted so hopefully this will be nice and cosie for their siblings  ,

We are off to The C*be for our 1st FET on Monday 16th April   VERY Excited!!   

   Please God all will go well    

Baby Dust to all  

FireWolfxx


----------

